# Any Ideas?



## marscounty (Feb 14, 2003)

I have always had my little 10g, with a ton of different fish in it over the years. After I move my baby P's out of it, I want just one fish that will be fine in a 10g full grown. But I want one that is a little different, somethin' cool. Ever since I got into piranha and oscars, common types of fish just don't do it for me any more. I have given this a bit of thought, but I haven't come across the right fish yet. Help guys!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

get 1 or maybe two Ram/Dwarf cichlids. or small African cichlids.

http://www.centralpets.com/pages/critterpa...h/FWF4498.shtml
http://www.fishprofiles.com/profiles/fw/ci...ds/borellii.asp
http://www.fishprofiles.com/profiles/fw/ci...ds/cockatoo.asp


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I say a Puffer!!! Cute lil buggers!!! Or convert it into an ant farm!!!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

u mean Dwarf Puffers, those little things that only get 1" long?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

a newt tank with fiddler crabs and frogs...


----------



## wallago2111 (Mar 15, 2003)

chaca chaca cat or amazon leaf fish or maybe even Nobels goramy all cool fish


----------



## marscounty (Feb 14, 2003)

All great ideas! Thanks guys. I will post what I end it up doing with the tank with my baby P's are big enough for their big move to the 55g. I am kinda thinking green terror, but we will see.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

thePACK said:


> a newt tank with fiddler crabs and frogs...


 not a good combo









but you could have newts & frogs & neons

or crabs & small fish

or an axolotl and goldfish

or you could breed bettas


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Try an arapaima









Seriously though, what about a couple of cool, smaller catfish, like fancy pleco's, or a couple of exodons (bucktooth tetra's), or make it a nano-reef tank...
Also, puffers are a sweet idea!


----------

